# Bluewater charter advise



## Crazychris251 (Jun 6, 2013)

I would like to go on a bluewater trip just to learn how to fish it. I have have no tackle or experience with this, ive caught reef fish off my boat thats about the limits of what i know. Any suggestions on what captain/boat to use? Also i dont have a group its just me by myself.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Where you want to leave out of? Also, you will really need to get a crew together (6-8 people). However, whatever you spend on the trip you will get in knowledge in return.


----------



## Crazychris251 (Jun 6, 2013)

I can leave out of pensacola, destin or orange beach. I cannot get a group together on my own. I dont know enough people that fish.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

may want to make a post in need a crew section. someone with a boat may need another person for some gas money.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Chris the best thing you can do is watch the weather and when it looks good for your boat, put a post in for crew wanted and that you would like experienced anglers with their own gear for the trip so you can start learning how to troll.


----------

